# Who Has Been Eyeing Precious Metals?



## IrritatedWithUS

Does anyone trade in metals for cash or for savings? I am astounded in the upwards rise of precious metal prices from 2010 and into the 17th day of the New Year. 

Gold was roughly $1,150 per ounce in the start of January 2010. Today, gold is worth $1,351 and 50 cents per ounce. That’s a pretty decent climb in one year of $201.50+ per ounce. 

I have been investing in gold and sitting on it. However, I have been buying gold in grams lately for $39-$42 on eBay (usually free shipping) and stockpiling those. Today, a gram of gold is worth $43.77 so I am slowly making a profit on them. 

Now I am extremely interested in silver. Today, silver was $28.38 an ounce. Just in January of 2009, silver was $11.00 an ounce. January 2010 it was $15.00+. In a year’s time it had gained only $4.00 per ounce. I find it fascinating that from 2010 to today, silver has gained $13.00+! It has almost tripled in price per ounce in 2 years. 

I’m interested in knowing if people buy in gold and silver and what is their plan to do with them? I am sitting on mine until the time is right and watching how things go.


----------



## BasecampUSA

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I'm interested in knowing if people buy in gold and silver and what is their plan to do with them? I am sitting on mine until the time is right and watching how things go.


Hi IWUS,

Just after the "big slide" started, I decided that paper money (in the bank) was making THEM rich, not me. (I hate banks anyway, they screw you coming and going.)

I didn't have a mortgage, I built my solar house (link at bottom) from lumber and timber from the homestead's woodlot myself.

So I took half of my life's savings and bought $80K of silver at $10.75 an ounce 2 years ago. I should have put it all in silver.

I just inherited a stash of gold my father had since the early 70's... - he brought it back when he worked as a consulting engineer in Peru South America. Gold wasn't legal to own yet at that time, and he brought a little bit home each trip back to States. All together there's 16 ingots at about 5 oz./ea., I think he paid less than $40/oz back then. They are ingots (not .999 fine bullion gold), and he had them assayed at .995, so if I wanted to cash them in now, I could get _almost_ as much as .999 gold... (over $100K)

*One thing for sure, if you don't have your 2 year food supply for the whole family, DON'T buy precious metals. You can't eat silver and gold, and the black market prices will then literally wipe out your precious metals stash in a heartbeat after TSHTF*

We will definitely "sit" on these precious metals till after TSHTF, then we'll see how the trade/barter system develops. If the Gummint decides to outlaw gold again (and silver?), there a lot of jeep trails into Canada from here and we'll help out the Cannucks, eh? ...I've got kin up there.


----------



## thunderdan19

Yeah, a little. Mostly copper coated lead and steel.


----------



## BasecampUSA

thunderdan19 said:


> Yeah, a little. Mostly *copper coated lead and steel*.


Heh... took me a minute, thought you were talking about scrap...

Uh-huh! *THIS kind:*










Mee toooo!!


----------



## HighTech

I like your statement about "you can't eat gold" that is very true and you would trade a solid gold bar for medicine if it saved your kids life right? I find it interesting how we still get excited about how much money it is worth, it is worth a lot because money is worthless. I like your arsenal seems a little short range for me you might look into that, but nice picture. I am an underground nut and believe if they can not see your place they won't be tempted. I watch many things around the world and sometime am in loops other are not. I think this time there is no doubts it is going to hit the fan soon, real soon. Good luck.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

BasecampUSA said:


> *One thing for sure, if you don't have your 2 year food supply for the whole family, DON'T buy precious metals. You can't eat silver and gold, and the black market prices will then literally wipe out your precious metals stash in a heartbeat after TSHTF*


I couldn't agree more with that!

I enjoyed your post!


----------



## Woody

I have many US silver dollars along with a collection of US silver coins, some pound and half pound silver ingots and a few gold double eagles. If silver hits $50 an ounce I plan on dumping at least the ingots and buying supplies with the cash. Maybe not ALL but enough to get what I feel I am lacking now.

I’d feel better with a backup axe and bow saw than with a hunk of shiny metal. Sure, they might be worth a whole lot more when things settle down but I have to survive to get to that point. I’m not well off enough to worry about saving my wealth; I’m just poor enough to worry about being warm and fed.


----------



## BasecampUSA

Woody said:


> I have many US silver dollars along with a collection of US silver coins, some pound and half pound silver ingots and a few gold double eagles. If silver hits $50 an ounce I plan on dumping at least the ingots and buying supplies with the cash. Maybe not ALL but enough to get what I feel I am lacking now.


NO no no -don't dump them ... IF you have silver now, keep it! You may need it much later in the WTSHTF game to come. 
...just stock up on as much food as you can. Study long-term bulk food storage here, it goes a longgg way.

But don't squander a lot of money on guns and ammo, that's what's gonna kill most "survivalists". They will starve looking at thier fancy arsenal, then they will start robbing and looting, and eventually resort to cannibalism on their fellow's corpses that we "prepared" people have shot defending our stash. 

If you do _not_ have silver now, get your supplies first before you buy some.

- Basey


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

*Has anyone noticed the price of nickel went from $10.82 at the end of December 2010 to $12.00 a pound in mid January and is now $11.93?* It has continued to rise every year since 2007 except for today... Is it something to think about?


----------



## UncleJoe

IrritatedWithUS said:


> *Has anyone noticed the price of nickel went from $10.82 at the end of December 2010 to $12.00 a pound in mid January and is now $11.93?* It has continued to rise every year since 2007 except for today... Is it something to think about?


Yep. If you haven't already, start saving your nickels.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f4/you-saving-your-nickels-2511/


----------



## Ponce

In 1972 I bought $18,000 of siver for $2.45+.50 per oz.........in 1980 I sold it for $43.65 per oz and made around $738,000.

Started buying once again in 1982-2002 when I decided that I had all that I needed.........there is need and then there is greed......this time around my average per oz is of $5.16 so that I more than quadrupled my money
...but ...if I were to sell now what would I do with the fiat?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Ponce said:


> In 1972 I bought $18,000 of siver for $2.45+.50 per oz.........in 1980 I sold it for $43.65 per oz and made around $738,000.
> 
> Started buying once again in 1982-2002 when I decided that I had all that I needed.........there is need and then there is greed......this time around my average per oz is of $5.16 so that I more than quadrupled my money
> ...but ...if I were to sell now what would I do with the fiat?


That's an amazing story! Awesome, indeed. I've heard stories about silver in 1980's. My great uncle did the same thing and became extremely wealthy. A few years ago he was diagnosed with cancer and committed suicide. He left me a safe box of goodies with notes of advice and I am following it


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

UncleJoe said:


> Yep. If you haven't already, start saving your nickels.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f4/you-saving-your-nickels-2511/


I completely agree. And I heard Canada is removing the nickel in their coinage because nickel is becoming expensive. They are using their Alloy Recovery Program to stock up on nickel as well.


----------



## LegitCitizen

From time to time, I buy junk silver - mostly dimes. I found a good coin guy here in my town who cuts me a break on the price because he knows why I'm buying. I wish you could've seen the smile that crossed his face when he asked what he could show me and I replied, "Junk silver, especially dimes."

And it's not like I buy a lot of silver, but if I have a few extra dollars at the end of a pay period, I pick up a few - _if_ I've already picked up a little food and supplies to put into the prepping rotation. Food first.

I buy mostly dimes because: they're small; they're small amounts of silver; they're affordable. If precious metals return to fore as currency, making change for ounce and Troy ounce coins is going to be a PAIN. So, I chose dimes.


----------



## wallstwench

*Silver thoughts&#8230;.*

I've been telling everyone I know to buy silver for many months now. If you haven't seen these wonderful videos, please check them out. It's sad that it takes a cartoon to get through to people, but it really has been my way in to open many people's minds as to what is really going on.
















I want to start throwing silver parties, the same way everyone was having gold parties a year ago. When I found out that the Fed was behind the "Cash For Gold" craze last year, that's when I decided I wanted to be on whatever side the Fed was on. Anyone want to help?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

That has to be one of the cutest and informative videos ever.
I had to get used to the computer generated voices, however.

I am still stockpiling silver slowly but surely.


----------



## vn6869

Anyone going with any other alternatives the Gold and Silver - platinium, diamonds, other gems?

Just curious.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

UncleJoe said:


> Yep. If you haven't already, start saving your nickels.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f4/you-saving-your-nickels-2511/


Oh yeah, I am. I have a huge collection of pre 1964 nickels as well.


----------



## BasecampUSA

Ponce said:


> In 1972 I bought $18,000 of siver for $2.45+.50 per oz.........in 1980 I sold it for $43.65 per oz and made around $738,000.


You must have been in on one of the Hunt Brother's scams ! 

What happened is that the Hunt brothers (Texas oil tycoons) got the idea that silver was a very under valued commodity, and by purchasing huge futures on the margin (ie borrowing money against future value) they could send silver in a self perpetuating upward spiral, and eventually control the entire market. They very nearly succeeded. What they did not count on, was that as the price of silver spiraled upward as anticipated, hundreds of millions of ounces of silver came out of hiding, silver coins, ingots, jewelry, flatware, stashed for decades and cashed in on the high price. As the resultant glut moved the price downward, the brothers continued to try to hold the price up by making further margin purchases, hoping to weather the storm, and prevail with their plan. Despite the effort, the price slid, the loans were called in, and the price of silver collapsed.

Hmmm... wonder if that would ever happen again


----------



## BasecampUSA

IrritatedWithUS said:


> Oh yeah, I am. I have a huge collection of pre 1964 nickels as well.


There's no more "nickel" in pre 64 nickels than any other. (?!)

No _more_ reason to hoard pre-1964 Nickels than any others. Since 1938, the Jefferson nickel has comprised of 75% copper and 25% nickel alloy.

There are a few years, 1942-1945 where wartime composition was comprised of 56% copper, 35% silver and 9% manganese.

When silver hit an all time high, these nickels are worth the % silver bullion value in them, but due to the cost of smelting and refining the silver out of the alloy, it quickly becomes a break even proposition

But, a very few nickels are worth much more for numismatic collectors, -not many.

*All pre-64 dimes, quarters, half dollars and dollar coins *are worth hanging onto, they are worth about 30 times thier face value right now. BUT, check *all* your coins out in this book for added value: 
"Cherry Pickers Guide":
Whitman : Coin Prices : United States Coins Collecting Supplies


----------



## brucehylton

I don't have much and don't intend to worry much about wealth. I am saving lead and beans. I can't eat gold or silver and I am not going to trade for non edible items if things go to pot. The lead is to secure the storage of the beans.


----------



## nj_m715

Wall, where did you find those vids. I dug a few pages deep on zero hedge. I only found one and it looks like I missed a couple. Are they together on a page somewhere like on NIA's site?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

This reporter is telling people not to buy gold this year.
pfffffft
3 Investments to Avoid This Year


----------



## ZoomZoom

Well, silver is up $1.30 in the past day...


----------



## wallstwench

*Quantitative Easing Cartoon*

The videos began with a spoof on "Quantitative Easing." I came across it one night and I sent it out to everyone I knew on Wall St right after. The next day, it made it on CNBC. I told one of my reporter girlfriends I thought she was responsible for it, and she told me she thought I was. Regardless, it became a new platform in which to get through to people. I had been sending hard facts for months, but the cartoon was what finally got people to listen. I can't tell you how many NON finance people responded and said "that's pretty disturbing." While all the finance people laughed for weeks. We still say "The Bernank" every day.

I found it on some "truthseeker" blog. After the CNBC exposure, the cartoon multiplied like crazy, like I said, as a successful platform in which to get through some knuckleheads that wouldn't listen before. If you look up the original cartoon's creator, you will have a better idea if he created these silver ones as well, or if it was someone else. I find them all on youtube now.

Please watch the most informative, satirical, disturbing, and almost life altering cartoon creations ever made. Then pass it on to as many people as possible.

I'm going to start a thread in the Investment column. I'm going to reveal to you all the truth as I know it and the scam I have unknowingly dedicated my life to. What was once the love of my life, my best friend, my passion, has turned into an abusive relationship built on lies you will think are incomprehensible. When I found out my lover was a cheater, a liar, and a thief, I was devastated. I felt like I found out Santa Claus was a fraud all over again. Funny thing is, when I found out about Santa, I cried for days. I didn't know that ALL of the holiday figures I believed in weren't real. Months later while watching Laverne and Shirley, Lenny told Squiggey that he was so stupid, he probably still believed in the Easter Bunny. I was crushed all over again. I turned to my Mother in dismay and tears and said "I guess that means the Tooth Ferry isn't real either!!!" I stormed off and cried for days again.

In 2008 we all found out that Santa Claus wasn't real. This year we will all be crushed again when we find out the Easter Bunny is a facade as well.


----------



## wallstwench

*Quantitative Easing Cartoon*

Please pass this along to as many people as you can:


----------



## nj_m715

wallstwench said:


> Please watch the most informative, satirical, disturbing, and almost life altering cartoon creations ever made.


That's it. I had to watch it 2 or 3 times. The first time I laughed at the humor and name calling. Once I got it out of my system I could absorb the information. "Do you want to bankrupt the JP Morg and ruin the Bernak?" 
I love it. Funny, but sad at the same time.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

It is an extremely sad situation but has completely hilarious humor.


----------



## wallstwench

I can't say whether or not I would want to bankrupt the JPMorg or not. I feel like the guys running both JPM, and GS should pay for what they've done to hard working Americans, but I feel that if I wished bankruptcy on them, it would just mean they would get more of my tax dollars to rescue them. 

It's almost like all the wars in history. War was actually created by the bankers. They don't care who's fighting or even who wins, as long as they are fighting they make money. This is the same situation. If we don't bail them out, we have a run on the banks and anarchy. If we do bail them out, we reward the bankers for catastrophic and immoral business practices, using our hard earned dollars to pay them record bonuses on top of it. The game is fixed. Always has been.


----------



## BillM

*The Creature from Jeckell Island*



wallstwench said:


> I can't say whether or not I would want to bankrupt the JPMorg or not. I feel like the guys running both JPM, and GS should pay for what they've done to hard working Americans, but I feel that if I wished bankruptcy on them, it would just mean they would get more of my tax dollars to rescue them.
> 
> It's almost like all the wars in history. War was actually created by the bankers. They don't care who's fighting or even who wins, as long as they are fighting they make money. This is the same situation. If we don't bail them out, we have a run on the banks and anarchy. If we do bail them out, we reward the bankers for catastrophic and immoral business practices, using our hard earned dollars to pay them record bonuses on top of it. The game is fixed. Always has been.


Have you read the "Creature from Jeckell Island" ?


----------



## The_Blob

very informative couple of series

comes in 5 parts





comes in 8 parts


----------



## nj_m715

Part 4 of the silver manipulation bears was just just posted here:
silvergoldsilver
maybe one of you computer guys can embed it.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

nj_m715 said:


> Part 4 of the silver manipulation bears was just just posted here:
> silvergoldsilver
> maybe one of you computer guys can embed it.


YouTube - Part 4 - Silver and Gold Manipulation Explained


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Holy crap! Did everyone see silver jump and gain an extra $1.02 so far today!? Platinum went up $12.30 !


----------



## nj_m715

You sheep, price is fiat. Just buy the physical. The comex is on fire. 
He, he, he. Sorry sometimes I just can't help myself. If you watched the vids, you get the joke.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Yup, seen all the vids 


nj_m715 said:


> You sheep, price is fiat. Just buy the physical. The comex is on fire.
> He, he, he. Sorry sometimes I just can't help myself. If you watched the vids, you get the joke.


----------



## BasecampUSA

Dig this... (spot is $31.70 right now)

Last Friday, I bought 2 boxes (500 silver eagles 1oz .999) for $15,625 each (money from an estate I just inherited)...

Today (Friday) as I write, the _same box _is up to $17,295 !!

THAT'S $3340.00 I MADE IN ONE WEEK!!!

They say silver will top $50 before the end of 2011...

...and the bank where the estate money was, tried to talk me into putting it into a wonderful 5 year CD at 3.8% :nuts:

I have always hated banks... they screw you coming and going!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

BasecampUSA said:


> Dig this... (spot is $31.70 right now)
> 
> Last Friday, I bought 2 boxes (500 silver eagles 1oz .999) for $15,625 each (money from an estate I just inherited)...
> 
> Today (Friday) as I write, the _same box _is up to $17,295 !!
> THAT'S $3340.00 I MADE IN ONE WEEK!!!
> They say silver will top $50 before the end of 2011...
> ...and the bank where the estate money was, tried to talk me into putting it into a wonderful 5 year CD at 3.8% :nuts:
> I have always hated banks... they screw you coming and going!


excellent!! I just calculated all my silver coins tonight to cure some boredom. I have 14oz in silver coins alone. Slowly but surely collecting them


----------



## wallstwench

No, but it's next on my list. I have watched a bunch of his lectures on youtube. He is so awesome. I can't wait to read it actually.


----------



## BillM

*Hi Ho Silver*

I made over 10 K in the last two months playing the spot market on silver. It broke new highs today.

I know you can't eat silver but 10 K buys a lot of rations!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I can't believe the past two days it has gained over $1.00 every day.


----------



## SaskDame

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I can't believe the past two days it has gained over $1.00 every day.


'I can't believe' even as a figure of speech can hamper our decision making capacities.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

SaskDame said:


> 'I can't believe' even as a figure of speech can hamper our decision making capacities.


:thumbraise:


----------



## wallstwench

*You're going to love this:*

My Blog

Perth Mint Out of 100 Ounce Silver Bars for at least 6 Week

King World News has verified with the Perth Mint that they have run out of 100 ounce silver bars and they are not slated to be available again until the end of March. As of the close Thursday, 100 ounce silver bars were still unavailable at ScotiaMocatta as well.

KWN also reached out to one of the largest dealers in Australia where Peter August of ABC Melbourne stated, "Pamp was just approached by an unnamed Swiss bank and solicited for their entire one kilo silver production ongoing. They said, "Because of the high demand, we'll take everything you've got in one kilo silver bars ongoing." Peter August went on to say, "We already have a month's wait for the silver we are buying and it's getting much harder to find."

August also remarked, "Gold is starting to get a lot scarcer. Apparently at one point Hong Kong basically ran out of physical gold for sale two weeks ago. We were told that there was no physical gold available for sale in Hong Kong with no timeline given as to when more would be available. Mitsui ran out and the large dealers in Hong Kong were short of physical gold as well. Wether that was just a one time situation remains to be seen, but cracks are starting to appear in the physical market."

Multiple sources around the world have been confirming tightness in the precious metals markets. So far the market has reacted with higher prices. Silver is within striking distance of multi-decade highs, it will be interesting to see how it trades the next couple of weeks.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I saw a report on Chinese roaming the streets asking neighbors for unwanted electronics so they can strip them of their metals. That is how desperate they are for even the tiniest amount of precious metals. It wasn't just a news story, it had video of people collecting electronic goods door-to-door and striping them. Damn, for the life of me I can't remember the site I saw the video on.


----------



## UncleJoe

Please allow me to deviate from the topic for a moment. 

As far as electronics are concerned, what is the silver used for and where would you find it?


----------



## PamsPride

UncleJoe said:


> Please allow me to deviate from the topic for a moment.
> 
> As far as electronics are concerned, what is the silver used for and where would you find it?


My DH says that it would be found on all the leads but you would mostly find gold and not silver because it is a better conductor and does not tarnish like silver would.


----------



## nj_m715

Gold is a good conductor, but silver is used more often. It's almost as good, but much cheaper so it's used more. I don't know the details but I'm sure you can google it. I've heard of people using mercury from old t-stats to strip the metals and finding themselves in the hospital. I don't know if it's something I would consider, it sounds like running a meth lab might be on the same page as stripping PM's from computers.


----------



## The_Blob

nj_m715 said:


> Gold is a good conductor, but silver is used more often. It's almost as good, but much cheaper so it's used more. I don't know the details but I'm sure you can google it. I've heard of people using mercury from old t-stats to strip the metals and finding themselves in the hospital. I don't know if it's something I would consider, it sounds like running a meth lab might be on the same page as stripping PM's from computers.


it's actually not that hard to do & safe enough if you take precautions...

I've got 7 5gal buckets full of OLD electronic components that needs stripped, I'll be lucky if I get 1/8 oz of gold -- almost not worth the effort & if it were silver it definitely wouldn't be worth it... you need a truckful of the crap before it becomes worthwhile.


----------



## nj_m715

Have you ever tried? 
If it really can be done safe, it becomes a better deal everyday as pm's rise. Maybe I'll start a pile of broken junk in the corner of the garage and watch the pm's. I never looked into it. I just heard a few horror stories that very well could have been embellished.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Silver is at $36.40 an ounce now  Highest it's been in 32 years


----------



## goshengirl

You have a smiley face in your post - you must already have silver.
I have this face ------>  <-------- because I still need to get silver! (but have been working towards that end)


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

YES, YOU MUST BUY SILVER!
I had silver and I started buying more silver 3 weeks ago @ $34.00 an ounce off of a website. They're selling that same silver for $40.95 today!


----------

